
AmEx Fights Back Against Credit-Card Churners - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-08/amex-seeks-to-weed-out-credit-card-churners-chasing-rewards
======
panitaxx
They put this ridiculous sign up bonuses, mass mail them and expect people not
to take advantages of them. Want loyalty give better service and value and not
the first 3 months only.

